

Today is IBD day, why should you care? - Natura
http://metro.co.uk/2015/05/19/what-world-ibd-day-means-to-me-and-why-you-should-care-too-5203567

======
Natura
Hi guys, I am posting this because person close to me has Chrohn disease and
its pretty nasty disease.

There is nice overview here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keqzt83KMVA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keqzt83KMVA).

